# I Live In Luxury



## Lon (Mar 28, 2016)

I know that I am living in Luxury because the building tells me so. Actually it is quite nice and I like it.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow, what a nice-looking place!  It really looks like California to me (not that I've ever been there).

(Actually what I love best about that pic is what reminds me of something but I'm afraid it wouldn't sound like a compliment if I said it -- it reminds me of a wonderful toy village I had when I was about 4.)


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 28, 2016)

Not bad. I moved into a patio home in December and really enjoy it. The golf course is my backyard. Little yard to maintain and a great location to take my dog walking early in the morning. But someday if I want nothing at all to maintain and have no pets, I could see living in a senior type apartment.


----------



## jujube (Mar 28, 2016)

I can't wait to move into a senior residence.  I am so freaking sick of things going wrong with this house.  The water heater is getting temperamental.  The soffits are rotting.   The garage door is acting up.  Arrrrrgggghhhh.  I long to call down to the office and say something like, "YOUR toilet won't stop running" or "YOUR refrigerator won't get cold enough" or "YOUR stove won't heat up".  I like the word "YOUR".  There's altogether too much "OURS" around here.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 28, 2016)

jujube said:


> I can't wait to move into a senior residence.  I am so freaking sick of things going wrong with this house.  The water heater is getting temperamental.  The soffits are rotting.   The garage door is acting up.  Arrrrrgggghhhh.  I long to call down to the office and say something like, "YOUR toilet won't stop running" or "YOUR refrigerator won't get cold enough" or "YOUR stove won't heat up".  I like the word "YOUR".  There's altogether too much "OURS" around here.



I agree with you.  BUT, I'd have to fix all that stuff and more before I could sell this place.  And with the real estate market (they say it's picking up, but I sure don't see any sign of it here) it would probably be doomsday before I could sell it anyway.  I think I'm probably stuck here unless I win the lottery.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 29, 2016)

Looks like a very nice place.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 29, 2016)

My Dad moved to such a place and it really is beautiful. Lots of space and a den/guest bedroom, two baths. It works for him...17th floor I'd be terrified plus no pets. But if it makes you feel luxurious more power to ya!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2016)

I totally agree, jujube. The hubby just won't make the move. Today the washer went. The back steps need to be replaced. The toilet swivels when you sit on it and it's not a new feature. Sort of like ride as you go.


----------

